

New Pattern Found in Prime Numbers - amichail
http://www.physorg.com/news160994102.html

======
jibiki
"Since the late ‘70s, researchers have known that prime numbers themselves,
when taken in very large data sets, are not distributed according to Benford’s
law. Instead, the first digit distribution of primes seems to be approximately
uniform"

This is a trivial consequence of the prime number theorem, which has been
known for over 100 years.

